# Ambulances From Classic To Cutting Edge



## FastTrax (Mar 20, 2021)

www.darkroastedblend.com/2012/08/awesome-vintage-ambulance-cars.html

www.facebook.com/VintagecarbasedAmbulances/

www.shutterstock.com/search/vintage+ambulance

www.alamy.com/stock-photo/vintage-ambulance.html

www.pinterest.com/etdynamicsfl/vintage-ambulances/

www.hotcars.com/pics-of-ambulances-people-actually-drove/

www.emsworld.com/article/10323894/vintage-ambulances-beach

www.vintageemergencyvehicles.com/1977-cadillac-ambulance-rental/

www.goldcrossems.com/AmbulanceCollection

www.grassrootsmotorsports.com/forum/grm/vintage-ambulances/53688/page1/

https://blog.consumerguide.com/classic-ambulance-ads/

https://journal.classiccars.com/2017/10/21/142061/

www.awesomediecast.com/ambulances/

www.legeros.com/ralwake/photos/weblog/pivot/entry.php?id=557

www.clickamericana.com/topics/culture-and-lifestyle/cars-trucks/ambulances-from-the-1950s


----------



## win231 (Mar 20, 2021)

I've always found it amusing that Cadillacs were used for both ambulances and hearses.


----------



## old medic (Mar 21, 2021)

win231 said:


> I've always found it amusing that Cadillacs were used for both ambulances and hearses.


Some did duel duty as both... just add a magnetic red light.
When I 1st started our local rescue squad was still running out of a suburban...
Very cramped to work in


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 21, 2021)

This ambulance is a 1935 Talbot AY 95. It is the one that is most used in the television police drama, set in WW2, called: "Foyle's War." You can see more images of it here. http://www.talbotportal.com/CarDDetails.aspx?KeyID=26121


----------



## Pappy (Mar 21, 2021)

And today, they are like a rolling hospital.


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 21, 2021)

Not just the vehicles either. Nowadays the crews who in the past would just scoop and run with a patient, are now highly trained to deal with emergencies of every kind.
Flickr won't let me lift photos of this page, but if you scroll down you will come to a photo marked: 1965 Morris Wandsworth with equipment. Then, by comparison, below that photo you will see: 2015 Mercedes Sprinter with equipment. The fifty year comparison is just incredible. https://www.flickriver.com/photos/londonambulance/popular-interesting/
After that, carry on scrolling down and you will see an ambulance marked 1917 Bloomsbury. Keep scrolling until you see Bloomsbury Ambulance 1913. There's much more to see if ambulances and the ambulance service interests you.


----------



## old medic (Mar 21, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Not just the vehicles either. Nowadays the crews who in the past would just scoop and run with a patient, are now highly trained to deal with emergencies of every kind.


Man alive have things changed from my 1st EMT class in 1978, then Paramedic in 87.... Have also seen some things go full circle...
We have many situations were its back to the grab and go.... Critical Trauma, Strokes, Acute heart attacks, certain other issues.. 
The ultimate life saving fix is only at the hospital. Grab, Go and fix any acute life threat while going to an APPROPRIATE Hospital.
We are also doing procedures in the field the regular ER Drs and nurses could not do in the hospital just a few years back.
There are also medicines that have come back into use...
Actually had a new Paramedic argue with me yesterday during a cardiac arrest in the guys bedroom with the wife standing in the door watching.
I told them to get out a certain drug and give the whole vial.... " YOU CAN'T GIVE THAT!!!!" A Stern look and said "PUSH IT NOW!!!!"
When I 1st started this WAS the 1st drug given during CPR. 
Then it moved down to like 3rd... then wasn't used, and a few years later you could consider it under certain conditions. then faded again.
Low and behold, 2 minutes later we had a pulse, and trying to breath on his own. I have seen this med work many times....
But ultimately he didn't survive, But we gave him a chance.


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 21, 2021)

My wife spent thirty years on front line ambulances. Funny but true story, in the early years of paramedic training one of the courses they attended was for driving under emergency conditions, the lights and sirens situation. Back when my wife joined the service, the ambulances were all manual gears, part of the training was to learn how to double de-clutch. By then crash gearboxes were long gone, gears were all synchromesh and nowadays they are automatic, but back then, learning double de-clutch meant that they could slow the ambulance without the forward movement caused by weight transfer. 

Out on the road with the instructor, using a large Ford estate car, my wife and two others watched as the instructor explained. Going up through the gears was easy enough, but coming down proved troublesome. The instructor explained it once more. "On the clutch, out of gear, off the clutch, on the accelerator, off the accelerator, on the clutch, drop a gear, off the clutch." He did that for them, time and time again. Now it was their turn.

The other two rookies were both younger than my wife and both male. The first one all but ripped the gear stick out, and the language! The second one practically tied it in a reef knot. And now it was the turn of my wife. She said that the two fellows sat in the back looking so smug, if they couldn't do it what chance did "the girl" have. They men didn't actually say anything but you could read their faces. 

She got the car up fifty miles an hour then as the instructor said, she changed down, double de-clutch, absolutely nailed it. Again and again and again. "Done this before?" asked the instructor, "once or twice," replied my smirking wife, as she smugly caught sight of the two fellows in the rear view mirror. "Who taught you, what's the story?" the instructor asked. My wife explained about a disabled relative and how I had shown her how to use the double de-clutch method to give the disabled passenger a much smoother ride. But as she said, the picture of the faces of her fellow rookies is one to forever cherish.


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 21, 2021)

www.firstcoastnews.com/article/news/local/1970s-marked-the-end-of-the-road-for-car-based-ambulances/77-322440272

www.coachbuilt.com/bui/m/miller_meteor/miller_meteor.htm

www.coachbuilt.com/bui/c/cotner_bevington/cotner_bevington.htm

www.coachbuilt.com/bui/s/sayers_scovill/sayers_scovill.htm

www.nbcnews.com/health/health-care/there-s-shortage-volunteer-ems-workers-ambulances-rural-america-n1068556

www.thevintagenews.com/2016/02/03/50621/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Combination_car

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superior_Coach_Company

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wayne_Corporation#Miller-Meteor

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wayne_Corporation#Cotner-Bevington


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 21, 2021)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ambulance

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paramedic

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emergency_medical_technician

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emergency_medical_services

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emergency_medical_services_in_the_United_States

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emergency_medical_responder_levels_by_U.S._state

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emergency_medical_services_in_the_United_Kingdom

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emergency_medical_services_in_Australia

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emergency_medical_services_in_Canada

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Emergency_medical_services_by_country

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_aid


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 21, 2021)

1956 Chevrolet Ambulance​For those of you born after 1980 ambulances were generally converted Station Wagons and panel trucks. Depending on the budget of the municipalities and the needs, many of the smaller rural towns used a vehicle like this converted 2 door Chevolet station wagon. In many places the ambulance also doubled as the funeral cars.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 21, 2021)

M*A*S*H (1970) Intro and Theme​


----------



## SetWave (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## FastTrax (Mar 21, 2021)

win231 said:


> I've always found it amusing that Cadillacs were used for both ambulances and hearses.



I always found this concept to be rather odd and more so worrysome thinking like hmmmm, maybe but maybe not these rather somber looking men in black suits with cold bony hands have some ulterior motive to provide ambulance service to possible prospective clients. Scenario number one they cash in on the ambulance trip and save a life as opposed to scenario number two where they get a flat tire or something along those lines late at night then eventually they deliver a stiff to the hospital then transport the stiff to the funeral home and collect two checks. Sorta like hiring a pyromaniac to work at a fire department. Just sayin.


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 21, 2021)

Pappy said:


> And today, they are like a rolling hospital.
> 
> View attachment 155748



Seriously I see you're from Noo Yawk. Do you remember the original pre merger NYC-EMS Grumman boxes and pre-merger NYC Health & Hospitals Corporation bread truck style ambulances that everybody affectionately called buses? This was just after replacing NYC Health & Hospital ER interns with the first generation medical corpsmen who worked with a union chauffeur? The union chauffeurs made it quite clear to the corpsmen that if the patient could walk the patient was gonna walk and if the patient couldn't walk the patient was going by stair chair and the chauffeur was not going to do anything but hold the door open for the corpsman if even that. The stretcher was going to remain hooked to that rail in the bus just they way it was hooked to that damn rail upon delivery from the factory. That stretchers only purpose was to have a place for the chauffeur to sleep on between calls. gotta love the unions in Noo Yawk. NYCH&H used 155.16 MHz and 155.22 MHz for Bronx and Manhattan and Brooklyn and Queens respectively. Richmond County was dispatched on the NYPD division frequency. The NYCOCME vans and PETS buses were dispatched on 47.66 MHz. Everythings on UHF frequencies now.


----------



## RnR (Mar 21, 2021)

How things have changed in Australia ...

_Ambulance services in Queensland first began in 1892. Military medic Seymour Warrian held the first meeting of the City Ambulance Transport Brigade on 12 September of that year. Queensland's first ambulance station operated out of the Brisbane Newspaper Company building; the first officers possessed a stretcher, but no vehicle, and so transported patients on foot._






_The first recognised ambulance service in New South Wales, known as the Civil Ambulance and Transport Brigade, commenced operations on 1 April 1895. The first ambulance station was a borrowed police station in Railway Square, Sydney staffed by two permanent officers._


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 21, 2021)

www.hopperinstitute.com/communication-assessment

www.shive-hattery.com/publication/Radio-Frequency-Why-It-Matters-to-the-Safety-of-Your-Hospital

www.scannerfood.com/frequencies/medical1.htm

www.pinterest.com/pin/240168592612985671/

www.pinterest.com/pin/73113193922285364/

www.emsmuseum.org/collections/archives/communications/apcor_biophone/

https://forums.qrz.com/index.php?threads/motorola-apcor.19508/

https://wiki.radioreference.com/index.php/Emergency_Medical_Services_Radio

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_the_ambulance


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 22, 2021)

www.mcallanlegacy.org/?page_id=19

www.coneyislandems.com

www.brooklynpaper.com/lich-answering-the-call-since-1858-emergency-care-since-horse-buggy-days/

www.emspac.org/sectors/voluntary-hospital/

www.nydailynews.com/new-york/ny-ems-equal-pay-20190925-moo6b74kqrdwfku7ek2f7bk7dm-story.html

www.twitter.com/NYCEMSwatch/status/1314752806411218945

www.twitter.com/NYCEMSwatch?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Eauthor

www.nycfire.net/forums/threads/nyc-ems-as-it-once-was.46323/

www.cbcny.org/research/twenty-years-later

www.legacy.com/us/obituaries/app/name/richard-mcallan-obituary?pid=125531655

www.joinfdny.com/careers/ems/

www.ems1.com/new-york-city-ems/

www.cityandstateny.com/articles/policy/health-care/why-are-nycs-ems-workers-paid-less-other-first-responders.html

www.uemso.com/content/history-of-supervision

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_York_City_Fire_Department_Bureau_of_EMS

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NYC_Health_+_Hospitals

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voluntary_ambulance


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 23, 2021)

www.nycremsco.org/news-announcements/ems-memorial-page/

www.bxtimes.com/two-bronx-ems-personnel-featured-on-tonights-mtv-true-life-special/

www.uemso.com/ems-in-the-news/categories/ems-in-the-news

https://kbcc.cuny.edu/academicdepartments/alliedhealth/ems/program.html

www.ems1.com/media/articles/nyc-medic-responds-to-viral-tabloid-article-w5ExfaAVa1A89VGF/


----------



## SetWave (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## FastTrax (Mar 23, 2021)

SetWave said:


> View attachment 156302



Good Lord no. I hope them horses wore butt plugs, lol.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 23, 2021)

There's a lot of awesome stuff here!!


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 23, 2021)

Yari we will always love you, we will always miss you and you will always be in our prayers, our thoughts, our minds and in our hearts for a job well done.  Vaya Con Dios









www.nypost.com/2017/03/17/slain-emts-final-moments-revealed-in-chilling-radio-calls/

www.faithwire.com/2017/03/20/watch-fdny-emt-tragically-killed-in-the-line-of-duty-honored/

www.ems1.com/memorial/articles/vigil-honors-fdny-emt-yadira-arroyo-4-years-after-fatal-ambulance-hijacking-UmeJRXR9QHZLowOn/

www.nydailynews.com/new-york/nyc-crime/bronx-man-charged-stealing-ambulance-killing-emt-worker-article-1.3000873


























You were, are now and will always be the best.


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 24, 2021)

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/34682 For FDNY-EMs Manhattan Central Dispatch

https://wiki.radioreference.com/index.php/New_York_City_(NY)_Medical

https://forums.radioreference.com/threads/new-nyc-uhf-fdny-ems-frequency-questions.201870/

https://forums.radioreference.com/threads/nyc-fdny-ems-radio-quality.379654/

www.n2nov.net/emscodes.html

www.openmhz.com

1. Click on the "Listen" icon on the upper left part of the home page.

2. Scroll down to FDNY_EMS UHF 

3. On dropdown menu click on stream you wish to monitor

4. I usually listen to all the FDNY-EMS groups during the night between 2:00 AM to 6:00 AM and during the day I just listen to the 2 FDNY-EMS citywide frequencies for MCI's

5. Between 6:00 AM to 2:00 AM the next morning FDNY-EMS radio dispatches are akin to listening to nonstop AM talk radio. Since the FDNY NYC-EMS merger the old hospital names and bus names and numbers relating to corresponding ALS/BLS buses and hospitals has been changed to secret squirrel codes.

Enjoy.


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 27, 2021)

www.jaxhistory.org/portfolio-items/funeral-home-ambulances/

www.ripleys.com/weird-news/funeral-homes-ambulances/

www.frazerconsultants.com/2016/06/the-similarities-of-funeral-directors-and-ems/


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 27, 2021)

www.facebook.com/pages/category/Nonprofit-Organization/Private-Ambulance-Services-Association-1491211800913651/


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 28, 2021)

https://oig.hhs.gov/oei/reports/oie-09-95-00410.pdf

www.npr.org/2019/12/12/787552789/midnight-family-shows-how-famiily-run-ambulances-give-emergency-care-in-mexico-c

www.thewrap.com/midnight-family-film-review-luke-lorentzen-documentary/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midnight_Family


----------



## oldman (Mar 29, 2021)

Life Lion helicopter from Penn State University Medical Center:


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## cdestroyer (Jul 9, 2021)

I had no problem lifting an image from flickr page with win7 snipping tool


----------



## oldman (Jul 9, 2021)

Some really interesting reading and videos on this thread. Thanks for your efforts in posting so much reliable information.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2021)

Sorry if someone has posted this already, I just flicked quickly  through all these amazing pics.. didn't see this one..


----------



## oldman (Jul 9, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Sorry if someone has posted this already, I just flicked quickly  through all these amazing pics.. didn't see this one..


WOW!! Now that’s an ambulance.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2021)

This is the air ambulance which flies over my house several times a week...






..and until recently..Prince William was the Pilot and Paramedic...


----------



## Llynn (Jul 9, 2021)

old medic said:


> Some did duel duty as both... just add a magnetic red light.


I can only assume it very prudent to have one or more ambulances on hand at a duel.


----------

